# Anyone had a futura



## Paul2009 (May 22, 2009)

Anyone had a scotty cameron futur? I have ordered one as I don't putt well with my studio select... If you have, what did you think of it?


----------



## Paul2009 (May 23, 2009)

nope? ok then lol


----------



## haplesshacker (May 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly. Odd looking thing where the shaft radius's (word?) to the back of the malletey bit (ish) kind of thing.

There were a spate of fake ones around a couple of years ago. Easiest way to tell genuine from fake was the headcover and the (should be) included pitchmark repairer.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2009)

Ugly as flip. Amazed Scotty put his name on it. However, a mate of mine putts like god with his. Good luck.


----------



## Paul2009 (May 23, 2009)

aye - i kinda like the look of it lol - personal preference really. I used my mates a couple of times and it was class - thats why i got it   Hope it comes on tuesday!


----------



## Paul2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

arrived today. Very impressed by the feel and balance but the winn grip is a bit thick for me so might get a new grip. Anyone know how much in general it is to cut the shaft an inch as well? I know it vareies but would it be Â£5 or Â£30 lol


----------



## Paul2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

OK got it cut and got new golf pride grip on it. But ive also bought a brand new red golf pride putter grip, so if anyone needs one i can give them it for Â£6 inc. delivery


----------

